# Congratulations dai 22k



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Congratulations Dai for reaching 22,000 posts.*

Keep up the excellent work, well done!

ray:ray: :4-clap::4-clap: ray:ray: :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations, What a great achievement


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Incredibly awesome! Congrats (and thanks)! :smile:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations :4-clap:.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations dai


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations dai. Another first for the TSF Hardware Team.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations Dai.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you once again and CONGRATULATIONS dai..Excellent achievement yet again. :4-clap:


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

Congratulations Dai.
Fantastic Work.Keep it up...


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats dai - you must sleep even less than Zazula and JohnThePilot. :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, taking into account one needs less sleep as he's growing older, it figures (well, John is beyond reach there). :laugh:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats Dai.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats! Keep up the great work!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow...amazing milestone Dai...congrats :smile:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This is almost becoming a weekly event for Dai. He's like a runaway train.

Congrats!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Keep up the good work dai! ray:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Being in Australia, where things are in the past, shouldnt his post count start reversing? Sort of like superman flying too fast and entering bizzaro world?

*Next stop 30K*
:4-treadmi:win:uttahere


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats dai, simply awesome


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

we are in the future not the past,i rarely look at post no's unless i am checking someone for the team


----------



## Dirty_Al (Jun 5, 2007)

all I have to sya is how did you configure the bot to post solutions?

Grats!!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Yea, but what about all those mean kangaroos lurking about?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you have to go a long way to see one these days,some of the local golf courses you find them early in the morning


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow! Congratulations, dai. Thanks for all of your great work!


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

TSF is truly lucky to have one so dedicated to assisting those in need. :smile:


----------

